# Are there music channels in TurboHD (HD Only) packages?



## Bob Ketcham (Jan 2, 2006)

Folks,

I'm watching less and less SD TV. I'm considering switching from Classic Silver 200 + Silver HD to TurboHD Silver. I calculate the savings based on the new Feb. 3 pricing and my first Feb bill at $18.

I know I will lose all of the SD only channels. At this point, I think I will miss only one of them.

I will also end up watching the HD channels in letter-boxed 16x9 on TV2. I can zoom if desired, but this does not fix stretched Turner channels and the small text on CNBC HD. I can accept all that.

What I don't know and can't find on the Dish site or in forum searches is this - _*Do the TurboHD (HD only) packages include any audio programming at all?*_ _*Do I give up Sirius and CD audio if I make the switch?*_

Thanks for any replies. I suspect the answer is "No, the audio channels are not included." But, I would really like confirmation from any TurboHD subscribers out there.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

From my understanding (reading other threads on this) you do NOT get the music channels with TurboHD. It is HD channels only, and their SD counterparts.


----------



## Todd Nicholson (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope, no audio music channels in the Turbo packages. No Fox Business HD or Fox News HD either, even though they're not premium HDs. Go figure:nono2:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Todd Nicholson said:


> Nope, no audio music channels in the Turbo packages. No Fox Business HD or Fox News HD either, even though they're not premium HDs. Go figure:nono2:


I'm pretty sure you're mistaken. These have been added to HD Turbo (i.e., the new, current HD-only packages), but not to the HD Absolute (the original, expired, no-longer-available HD-only package).


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

I keep reading that the Silver Turbo HD customers are supposed to receive the HD version of Fox News and Gold additionally receives Fox Business.

I signed up for Turbo Silver last week yet do not receive Fox News in HD. I do get it in SD which is supposedly a free preview.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

IIP said:


> I'm pretty sure you're mistaken. These have been added to HD Turbo (i.e., the new, current HD-only packages), but not to the HD Absolute (the original, expired, no-longer-available HD-only package).


I have HD Turbo Silver (HD only) and it does not include any music channels. You can subscribe to the CD channels for $5 per month.


----------



## MrDogDad (Nov 20, 2006)

You will also get the SD versions of the HD channels.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for your thread. I assumed that the response would be as given. The inability to add Sirius to the HD Only packages has been one of the two reasons blocking my transition to HD Only. The other reason (lack of Fox-owned HD nationals) seems to be eroding but the wife would still neuter me if I dropped Sirius.

Perhaps things may change as the future survival of Sirius plays out over the next few weeks.


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

Schizm said:


> I keep reading that the Silver Turbo HD customers are supposed to receive the HD version of Fox News and Gold additionally receives Fox Business.
> 
> I signed up for Turbo Silver last week yet do not receive Fox News in HD. I do get it in SD which is supposedly a free preview.


The issue of programming inconsistencies is ridiculous. I just convinced my parents to leave Comcast for Dish Network. I had FOUR separate conversations with Dish CSR's (yes, they were as painful as you would guess them to be) prior to the install where I was ASSURED that Fox News HD and Fox Business HD were part of the Turbo HD Gold package. I was told that they were not yet listed on the website under Turbo because the changes had just occurred. This programming was VERY important to both of my parents. After the install on Wednesday, sure enough, NO Fox News in HD and no Fox Business at all. I sent an email to [email protected] and received a return call within 6 hours. The VERY knowledgeable rep told me that I was given poor information by the previous CSR's and that Fox News HD and Fox Business HD were NOT part of Turbo. My only option was to switch my parents to a more expensive Classic Package with an HD add-on. This is completely ridiculous service. My parents feel like they were mis-led and are obviously not pleased. I'm in the position of being an apologist for the incorrect information I gave to them regarding costs and channel options.

There is really no excuse for Dish to take customer phone calls in which they provide blatantly false information. You read post after post in these forums about the complete lack of faith people have in anything they are told by a CSR. I just don't understand how they can get away with this kind of bait-and-switch tactic. I suppose some people will say it's an honest mistake...I'm not that charitable. I believe Dish CSR's will say ANYTHING in order to secure new installations.


----------



## Robotpedlr (Dec 14, 2008)

pmsmith66 said:


> The issue of programming inconsistencies is ridiculous. I just convinced my parents to leave Comcast for Dish Network. I had FOUR separate conversations with Dish CSR's (yes, they were as painful as you would guess them to be) prior to the install where I was ASSURED that Fox News HD and Fox Business HD were part of the Turbo HD Gold package. I was told that they were not yet listed on the website under Turbo because the changes had just occurred. This programming was VERY important to both of my parents. After the install on Wednesday, sure enough, NO Fox News in HD and no Fox Business at all. I sent an email to [email protected] and received a return call within 6 hours. The VERY knowledgeable rep told me that I was given poor information by the previous CSR's and that Fox News HD and Fox Business HD were NOT part of Turbo. My only option was to switch my parents to a more expensive Classic Package with an HD add-on. This is completely ridiculous service. My parents feel like they were mis-led and are obviously not pleased. I'm in the position of being an apologist for the incorrect information I gave to them regarding costs and channel options.
> 
> There is really no excuse for Dish to take customer phone calls in which they provide blatantly false information. You read post after post in these forums about the complete lack of faith people have in anything they are told by a CSR. I just don't understand how they can get away with this kind of bait-and-switch tactic. I suppose some people will say it's an honest mistake...I'm not that charitable. I believe Dish CSR's will say ANYTHING in order to secure new installations.


I had a similar experience when moving my parents to Dish from Comcast. But in our case it was more of an issue with my parents (when I asked them which channels they watch...the list was very short). Once Dish was installed, they suddenly remembered they also watch Fox, animal planet and a few others...which were not in the Turbo Bronze HD package I signed them up for. I called dish to cancel and get my parents back on comcast (since it would require Turbo Silver and Dish 200 to get them all their channels and more $$). Dish gave the the upgraded package for a year at the HD only price...which was great and made us all happy.

If they are still within their first 30 days, you may try something like that with a CSR manager.


----------



## Bob Ketcham (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the help folks.

As some have surmised, I did not bother to call and wait on hold to ask a CSR. I know the answer from a TurboHD subscriber is far more likely to be accurate.

In early January, I cut my service from the Everything Pak to Classic Silver 200 + SilverHD and dropped Cinemax and Encore. I wasn't watching too many movies in SD. Cinemax and Encore in mostly SD just weren't cutting it. 

The savings were somewhere between $35 and $40 (hard to accurately calculate with the effect of the price changes). My wife agrees we haven't missed a thing. Well, I did sometimes listen to Shag Beach on the mono audio included only in Classic Gold 250. Carolina's calling.

As for Fox News HD, I think I'll survive. I'm not a fan of Fox. I reset my Favorites after making the changes. I hadn't noticed I was getting Fox HD until I got the answers on this thread.

By the way, after receiving my latest bill, I did have to call Dish. They billed me for three premium packages. I thought I had only HBO and Starz. They've pulled a nice, but confusing trick. For billing purposes, they had treated the SilverHD as a third premium package. It had the effect of lowering my bill by a dollar, but sure made the bill and the web listing of my service inconsistent. Ahh, Dish!

Again, thanks.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

pmsmith66 said:


> The issue of programming inconsistencies is ridiculous. I just convinced my parents to leave Comcast for Dish Network. I had FOUR separate conversations with Dish CSR's (yes, they were as painful as you would guess them to be) prior to the install where I was ASSURED that Fox News HD and Fox Business HD were part of the Turbo HD Gold package. I was told that they were not yet listed on the website under Turbo because the changes had just occurred. This programming was VERY important to both of my parents. After the install on Wednesday, sure enough, NO Fox News in HD and no Fox Business at all. I sent an email to [email protected] and received a return call within 6 hours. The VERY knowledgeable rep told me that I was given poor information by the previous CSR's and that Fox News HD and Fox Business HD were NOT part of Turbo. My only option was to switch my parents to a more expensive Classic Package with an HD add-on. This is completely ridiculous service. My parents feel like they were mis-led and are obviously not pleased. I'm in the position of being an apologist for the incorrect information I gave to them regarding costs and channel options.
> 
> There is really no excuse for Dish to take customer phone calls in which they provide blatantly false information. You read post after post in these forums about the complete lack of faith people have in anything they are told by a CSR. I just don't understand how they can get away with this kind of bait-and-switch tactic. I suppose some people will say it's an honest mistake...I'm not that charitable. I believe Dish CSR's will say ANYTHING in order to secure new installations.


I've got classic Gold & HD, but no FBN or FOXNEWS in HD. I don't get it!


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> I've got classic Gold & HD, but no FBN or FOXNEWS in HD. I don't get it!


I hear you. That, again, makes no sense. I can tell you that my house and my parents house gets Fox News HD and Fox Business HD through the Classic Gold + HD Gold package. There seems to be no logic to this at all. It's inexcusable. :nono2:


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

pmsmith66 said:


> I hear you. That, again, makes no sense. I can tell you that my house and my parents house gets Fox News HD and Fox Business HD through the Classic Gold + HD Gold package. There seems to be no logic to this at all. It's inexcusable. :nono2:


I also do not get this.
I have waited patiently for The Fox News Channel to go HD. 
Finally it happens and Dish drops a bomb like this! 
Obviously, There is no programming choice where you can get all the HD Channels that are not premium Channels.
Dish is intentionally making customers pay extra to watchthe Fox news channel. 
Dish KNOWS which "cable" news channel draws the biggest prime time viewers and are screwing its subscribers.

What other HD Channel does Dish treat like this?

I realize that many could care less. Thats understandable but... 
What if the speed channel is treated like this when it goes HD?
Or Spike HD? ....
Comedy Central HD...
And it goes on and on and on.

Why is Dish doing this? 
The answer is so obvious why the FNC is being treated like this. 
If I say the answer, My post will be removed. 
There is no other answer.
Is there?


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I have AEP + HD Gold and I get both new HD fox channels, so it IS in some package. I'm not sure exactly which, but it's in mine. I didn't pay any extra for the Fox HD channels, they were added to my existing package.


----------



## sprocketjared (Feb 28, 2009)

I know that FoxNews HD, unlike a lot of the other HD channels, is not available at the same channel as the SD version (205), it's available at 9477. I can see it in my guide, but since I'm TurboHD Gold I don't get it because of the whole stupid thing where TurboHD customers don't get FoxNews HD, but they do get FoxNews SD.



Paul Secic said:


> I've got classic Gold & HD, but no FBN or FOXNEWS in HD. I don't get it!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

sprocketjared said:


> I know that FoxNews HD, unlike a lot of the other HD channels, is not available at the same channel as the SD version (205), it's available at 9477. I can see it in my guide, but since I'm TurboHD Gold I don't get it because of the whole stupid thing where TurboHD customers don't get FoxNews HD, but they do get FoxNews SD.


Just like the other HD channels it should be mapped down (if you have that active). I show it in 205 and as well as 9477. I also show FX business at 206 as well as 9476.


----------



## pparazorback (Oct 24, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> I have AEP + HD Gold and I get both new HD fox channels, so it IS in some package. I'm not sure exactly which, but it's in mine. I didn't pay any extra for the Fox HD channels, they were added to my existing package.


What the poster was saying that there is currently no "All-HD" package, such as Turbo HD that includes the new Fox HD channels. They obviously are in Non-All-HD packages such as AEP, etc...



sprocketjared said:


> I know that FoxNews HD, unlike a lot of the other HD channels, is not available at the same channel as the SD version (205), it's available at 9477. I can see it in my guide, but since I'm TurboHD Gold I don't get it because of the whole stupid thing where TurboHD customers don't get FoxNews HD, but they do get FoxNews SD.


For people who do not "see" FoxNews HD at 205 that do have it at 9477, check to see if you are using a "Favorites" list. If you change it to All-Sub, All Channels, or All-HD, then you will probably see it. You just need to change your favorites list. This probably will do no good for those with TurboHD as it is reported here that those subscribers do not have it regardless.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ZBoomer said:


> I have AEP + HD Gold and I get both new HD fox channels, so it IS in some package. I'm not sure exactly which, but it's in mine. I didn't pay any extra for the Fox HD channels, they were added to my existing package.


They're probably trying to sqeeze more $$s out of us. I'm not paying more!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

pparazorback said:


> What the poster was saying that there is currently no "All-HD" package, such as Turbo HD that includes the new Fox HD channels. They obviously are in Non-All-HD packages such as AEP, etc...
> 
> For people who do not "see" FoxNews HD at 205 that do have it at 9477, check to see if you are using a "Favorites" list. If you change it to All-Sub, All Channels, or All-HD, then you will probably see it. You just need to change your favorites list. This probably will do no good for those with TurboHD as it is reported here that those subscribers do not have it regardless.


Ch 9477 is red on my EPG. All Subs is the same.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

pparazorback said:


> For people who do not "see" FoxNews HD at 205 that do have it at 9477, check to see if you are using a "Favorites" list. If you change it to All-Sub, All Channels, or All-HD, then you will probably see it. You just need to change your favorites list. This probably will do no good for those with TurboHD as it is reported here that those subscribers do not have it regardless.


I have TurboHD Gold. I see 705 but not 9477. 9477 does not show on All Sub, 9477 shows in red on All Chan.


----------

